# Wanted: Honey Pot Ants



## Fini (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm wanting to setup an antfarm enclosure for honey pot ants, but I don't have any.  They should be available practically anywhere in the south/southwest.

Anyone interested in collecting a colony for me?  I'll pay!

Thanks.


----------



## What (Dec 28, 2007)

Just a heads up for you but transporting ant queens across state lines is illegal and ants ARE watched by the USDA/APHIS. We dont need any more introduced species whether US natives or not.


----------



## froggyman (Dec 28, 2007)

well i dont see any problem arnt honey-pots found in southern CA?


----------



## KyuZo (Dec 28, 2007)

froggyman said:


> well i dont see any problem arnt honey-pots found in southern CA?


to be honest, i don't see a problem either. 
i think that most animals would go after something as prescious as honey ants
i doubt that they are a pest species.  they sounded more like something rare to me.


----------



## froggyman (Dec 28, 2007)

there still is a problem of transporting a queen across state lines if i was(an i may very well be) wrong


----------



## Fini (Dec 28, 2007)

Well I'm certainly glad this came up.  I wasn't aware of the legal issues around ants, though I can certainly understand the concern.  

Perhaps this it's best that I attempt the collection myself. 

If there's anyone is SoCal that know where to locate some, I'd love to hear about it.

Thanks.


----------



## froggyman (Dec 29, 2007)

Myrmecocystus mexicanus  is found in CA around arid regions and the fringes of deserts so try there


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Dec 29, 2007)

I read that someone was collecting honeypots in Arizona and needed a backhoe to get to the whole colony.  So collecting it yourself may not be easy.

If you're just interested in getting a few repletes for a snack, there's probably somewhere you can buy them . . . but damned if I can find it.


----------



## dtknow (Dec 29, 2007)

You'd have to collect the freshly dealated queens....which could mean a road trip to Socal.


----------



## auroborus (Jan 5, 2008)

or you could put the queen on one side of the state line and have her scuttle over the line to the other state, lol. that way she did it herself.


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Jan 5, 2008)

I've thought about that . . . wonder if APHIS would still get upset.


----------

